# SS 07.03.14 - Brahms #3



## realdealblues

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Johannes Brahms (1833 - 1897)*

Symphony #3 in F Major, Op. 90

1. Allegro con brio
2. Andante
3. Poco allegretto
4. Allegro

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues

Sorry, I noticed I got the date wrong in the title just as I was hitting submit. It obviously should have been tomorrow's date and read: SS 08.03.14 - Brahms #3

Anyway, welcome everyone to Week #35 

This weekend I'll listen to a favorite.
View attachment 36602


Otto Klemperer/Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## GioCar

I am particularly attached to this recording since it was one of my first LP purchases, so I'll go with a young Abbado with the Staatskapelle Dresden:


----------



## Vaneyes

*Brahms*: Symphony 3, w. BPO/HvK (rec.1964). :tiphat:

View attachment 36613


----------



## Wood

realdealblues said:


> A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:
> 
> For your listening pleasure this weekend:
> 
> *Johannes Brahms (1833 - 1897)*
> 
> Symphony #3 in F Major, Op. 90
> 
> Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


Congratulations on keeping this project going for so long Blue.

I'm listening to Brahms 3 right now on a crusty old mono LP performed by the Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Oivin Fjeldstad in 1959. This recording is still available eg from Amazon as a download.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Klaus Tennstedt & the London Philharmonic Orchestra*
View attachment 36650


----------



## Cosmos

Thankfully, the only Brahms symphony I truly enjoy. I'll listen to Sir Georg Solti with the Chicago Symphony Orchestra (yay CSO)


----------



## maestro267

The one Brahms symphony I have yet to really get into, so this will be a good opportunity to give it another go.

Leipzing Gewandhaus Orchestra/Blomstedt.

Also, I agree with Wood's sentiments above. Long may this continue.


----------



## Mika

Especially bought for this purpose:


----------



## clara s

Furtwängler and BPO

epic and at the same time elegant approach


I like also Klemperer in Brahm's 3rd, because he's got class


----------



## Haydn man

Going for a download on this one
Perhaps Karajan or Haitink maybe Abbado
Right made up my mind it's Maestro Von Karajan for me


----------



## Il_Penseroso

I think I've said it a dozen times in this forum: Eugen Jochum for all Brahms Symphonies!


----------



## Jeff W

Hard to decide on this one as all the recordings I have of this are good. However, I finally decided to go with Toscanini.


----------



## Mahlerian

I'm going to go for Simone Young and the Hamburg Philharmonic.


----------



## senza sordino

I listened to this recently, within the last month, but I'll be happy to listen again
Mackerras and Scottish Chamber Orchestra, from my complete set. A gift from my mother
View attachment 36663


----------



## KenOC

In my search for a satisfactory Brahms symphony cycle, I recently got both the Mackerras and the new Chailly. Of the two, I like the Chailly better, which was surprising. Mackerras sounds a bit scrappy by comparison.


----------



## Haydn man

Was going for Karajan but looked on YouTube and found instead:-
OPhRF with Dudamel so watched/ listened to that instead
Enjoyed the performance tho at times the sound quality was variable

Time permitting will now try the man as well


----------



## realdealblues

Thanks again to everyone for participating.

I ended up listening to Klemperer/Philharmonia and then followed it up with Kempe/Munich over the weekend. Two of my favorites! Brahms Symphony #3 is such a tremendous Symphony and I must say I still think that the beginning of the first movement is one of the most sweepingly and gorgeous melodies ever written.


----------



## ccravens

Listening to the Klemperer now, as per your and other's suggestions on my Brahms symphony cycle thread.

Very nice. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Something very special to me about the second movement andante. Particularly noteworthy are the renditions of Jochum/Berlin Phiharmonic in his mono DG Originals set, Kempe with the Berlin Philharmonic and Kertesz with the Vienna Philharmonic


----------

